# washers



## JayHawkInspector (Jan 6, 2010)

Are 2 X 2 X 1/4 washers required?? Using the 2003 IRC. They are still using the small round washers here in southwest Kansas. They are also drilling one inch holes for 1/2 anchor bolts. For me they should use those square washers just on that fact alone.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: washers

Yes the 2003 required 2"x2" The 06 went to 3"x3"


----------



## 88twin (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: washers

sorry not familiar with s.w. kansas. what seismic design catagory? also can't find it right now in the 03,( might be a reference standard), but there is a max. size for bored holes over the size of bolt.


----------



## Badeeba (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: washers

2003 IRC requires 3x3X1/4 plate washers in seismic D1, D2, and townhouses in C.  Otherwise 1/2 x 7 bolts with plain washer.  2003 IBC requires 2x2x3/16 plate washers in seismic D, E, or F.  2006 IBC and IRC require 3x3x1/4 in the same respective seismic design categories.  I don't know of a code section for maximum bore diameter.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: washers

Badeeba

Thanks for the correction

I forgot about the differences between the IRC and IBC in 2003


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: washers

JayHawk,

Square washers? Do you mean the foundation wall spreader tabs that are removed from the foundation wall after the wall is striped?


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: washers

Maybe something like the ones in the link, ...yes?

*http://www.windycitywasher.com/square_w ... uction.htm*



.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: washers

Globe Trekker,

Have'nt seen those in this area at all, amazing :shock:

I might see them on a future commercial job but doubt I will see them on any residential here, unless the the big box has them!


----------

